# Disappearing/Reappearing Threads



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Ever since the major update a week or so ago, when I go to User CP and New Posts, some threads will be there, and then sometimes not.

Anyone else having this issue?

I'll go to New Posts, see a thread, post, it won't be in User CP, OR New Posts, but if I go into the Topic area then I can see it, or if I click in List Subscriptions it will show up. It seems to be a 50/50 shot with it showing up in User CP or New Posts


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Anyone else having this issue?


I haven't noticed this. Do you have any kind of Greasemonkey/userscript installed, perhaps one set to ignore people or forum threads?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

No ignore threads thing, i'll test it out on different browsers with nothing installed


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Isn't the difference that threads you are caught up on (no new posts), don't show up in new posts or control panel? That's what I thought it was. If there is something missing from my control panel and I click on subscribed threads I'll see it there but it won't be bolded (meaning no new posts).


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

SeanC said:


> Isn't the difference that threads you are caught up on (no new posts), don't show up in new posts or control panel? That's what I thought it was. If there is something missing from my control panel and I click on subscribed threads I'll see it there but it won't be bolded (meaning no new posts).


That's what it looks like to me. Which means if I want to see a thread that hasn't been posted in since I read it, I have to go to the forum (or subscribed threads in CP), rather than "New Posts".


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

But you used to be able to in USER CP show all the recent threads in order, nothing to do with if you read it or not


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

How about this?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

That's an extra click, I like to just go to USER CP and New Posts for almost everything

oh well


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> But you used to be able to in USER CP show all the recent threads in order, nothing to do with if you read it or not


That is correct and it did change with the update.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

SeanC said:


> That is correct and it did change with the update.


I'm not sure about that. Before the update I would only see the remaining unread subscribed threads in my UserCP. I would click the "show all" link (screenshotted above) when I wanted to see all of my subscriptions.

I haven't noticed anything changed in that regard since the update, other than the fact that unread markers are now persistently accurate.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> That's an extra click


Couldn't you simply bookmark:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all

And click that from now on as your "UserCP?"


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Fofer said:


> I'm not sure about that. Before the update I would only see the remaining unread subscribed threads in my UserCP. I would click the "show all" link (screenshotted above) when I wanted to see all of my subscriptions.
> 
> I haven't noticed anything changed in that regard since the update, other than the fact that unread markers are now persistently accurate.


It really did change, since I used to go to User CP all the time, if I read a thread, clicked User CP again it would still display it right there, just change from bold to non to show that it was read, but it was still listed there

Now it's not, so if I want to go back to a thread I just read I can't easily doing the methods I use



Fofer said:


> Couldn't you simply bookmark:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all
> 
> And click that from now on as your "UserCP?"


I could, but I like to click back and forth from UserCP and New Posts, now both act very differently and is still messing me up


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Ah, gotcha. I see.

The additional requirement of one click seems a small price to pay (at least to me) considering that read/unread markers actually work the way they are supposed to work now.
That single "fix" has made the forum so much more inviting and pleasant to use.


----------

